# Best references for studying the NEC as a single unit?



## Sparky Bill PE (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey guys, I am going to take my "Master Electrician State License" and the main book is of course the NEC. I know the NEC well from the PE but I do need to learn it at even a deeper level. I have the CI 300 NEC problems book, does anyone else have any references you would recommend?


----------



## akyip (Apr 4, 2021)

I know that Engineering Pro Guides has a practice exam set specifically for code questions. It's not the Final Exam or Full Exam but is the References Exam. You can get that if you don't have it yet. It has NEC questions that cover various topics beyond the typical questions from NEC sections 210, 220, 230, 240, 250, 310, 430, and Chapter 9.


----------



## speakeelsy PE (Apr 4, 2021)

Maybe Ray Holder's Journeyman and/or Master electrician study guides. I think he has a calculation book too.
Amazon link


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Apr 4, 2021)

This could be a good reference too


http://www.codebookcity.com/necquiz/index.htm


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Apr 4, 2021)

speakeelsy PE said:


> Maybe Ray Holder's Journeyman and/or Master electrician study guides. I think he has a calculation book too.
> Amazon link


This is EXACTLY why I made this post. I never knew this existed!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 5, 2021)

Sparky Bill PE said:


> This is EXACTLY why I made this post. I never knew this existed!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


Zach added this to his list of recommended books and references. I know someone who used it and said it was good material to study with.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Apr 5, 2021)

speakeelsy PE said:


> Maybe Ray Holder's Journeyman and/or Master electrician study guides. I think he has a calculation book too.
> Amazon link


I used this for a little preparation for the PE exam, but I found it wasn't the most helpful for the topics typically covered on the PE exam. But I would reccomend for electricians as it has a lot of resources and practice material for sizing wires, conduit, boxes, residential service calulations, etc.


----------



## speakeelsy PE (Apr 5, 2021)

Sparky Bill PE said:


> This is EXACTLY why I made this post. I never knew this existed!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


Happy to help! 
I think there are 2020 NEC versions out now too.

I've looked through the journeyman book, and had several electrician trainees say it was helpful on exams.


----------

